# Wifi on United not working? Get a refund



## CHamilton (Mar 13, 2014)

Internet outage on United? Crew told not to announce refunds available





> If you pay for wireless Internet access on a United Airlines flight, you are owed a refund if the service doesn't work....
> 
> 
> In a statement, United said it wants passengers who are having trouble with on-board wireless Internet to go on the carrier's website to describe their problem and request a refund.
> ...


----------

